# 2.0t version 1.1



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

I orignally posted my build in the forced induction forum but as we all know unless your building a 400 hp vr turbo, you get no love, or comments or opinions. I personally LOVE when people make comments on my work, weather it be positive or negative, i want to know what im doing wrong and what im doing right, and pretty much I wasn't getting that there, I posted more then everyone else then the end, soo i decided to further update my build here.
Where to begin...........well about 4 months ago i started planning this all out I wanted to do a budget build and get 5-6 psi for under a grand so i started with a basic list of parts i pieced together, both new and used, about 90% of the stuff i felt i got excellent deals on and would buy the same stuff again, the other 10% I either OVERPAYED on or regret buying. i prob could have saved about 200 if i did things differently, but hey we live and we learn.....
the origional main components where;
saab t3 .42.48
eip DP and Mani
C2#30
kinetics stg 1 piping
BFI pan
atp oil lines
Turbosmart MBC
the list goes on and including the 200$ or so in parts no1 ever tells you need 
so after a weekend and about 15 hrs of work this is what i came up with

















it was all fine and dandy but i wanted more boost so i bought a fmic (18x6 core) and a ebay piping kit and it fit suprisingly well, only needed to make one cut
























now, cranked her up to 10 psi, bye bye heatsoak, i was deff making some nice power. couldnt wait to go down to waterfest and show a couple friends from the text my progress, which i was very proud of that i accomplished this all on my own, my only help was from you guys on the text, and for 1300$ i felt i did good








Then, friday, 2 hours before I was planning to leave for waterfest it all came crashing down... Im driving home from work, loose all boost pressure, cant even hear the turbo spooing, nothing, i made it home and noticed the boost would come and go couldnt hit more than 5psi and when i did i herd this horribile grinding.....aparently my turbo went, took it apart, wheel hit housing, tons of shaft play and oil in my boost piping from comp side.......what a kick in the ass, i almost said f-it and didnt go to waterfest. but i ended up calling my friend and we rolled down in his A8...i looked all over for a new reasonably priced turbo.... no luck, o sunday i picked some bfi mounts and just as i was leaving i thought it was my lucky day, in the show car area next to someone's car was a t3/t4 for 130 bucks looked brand new, no play, the only drawback was it was an ebay......the buy said he used it as a spare while waiting on a new turbo e ordered for like a week then took it off,,,,,,,so i picked it up expecting it to last the rest of the season at least until i did something new and quality over the winter....
well i went home installed it, it ran great 10 psi felt incredible full boost by 4k loved it, drove about 600 miles then.......you guessed it disaster strikes.again, i start my car pull out of the driveway, look in my rearview and see clouds of white smoke and i mean HUGE CLOUDS!!! i quickly pull back in the driveway turn it off, opened the hood and there is smoke coming from my swing valve and oil pissing out of it, it turns out a journal bearing cracked and a seal went(yes i was running a restrictor) and to make a long one sort this is where i am now, a blown ebay turbo after 600 miles of 90% highway driving, only saw 10psi mabye a dozen times......for internal pics of my busted ebay turbo check out post "so i bought an ebay turbo" page 5 in forced induction, i posted lie 15 pics.
after much frustration i decided instead of cheaping out i was going to spend every last dime i had been saving for a sport bike and turn my project up a notch. There are 2 things i want to accomplish in what I will call "2.0t version 1.1" 
1) more power odviously(hit 200 whp on the dyno with room to eventually hit 250 when i end up doing a head spacer and c2 42 route)
2) clean up the engine bay and make it look nice, one big difference between the budget 2.0 turbo croud and the vr guys is we have a tendancy to not care what it looks like just as long as its fast. well i also want mine to look nice, im not going to shave my bay or anything drastic, just clean up some wires, remove some un-necessary stuff and add some bling







.
Im not going to list everything im doing you will have to stay tuned over the next couple weeks.
I have made some progress so far, A kinetics Rotomaster is on order http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and FedEX deliveres something else very special that is really going add to the power and bling factor. The new USRT LRI
















oh yea and the car..








*Stay Tuned!!!* 

_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 12:35 PM 8-3-2008_


_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 2:44 PM 8-3-2008_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Sweet build man. CT 2.0 boosting!!!!


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looks good wish i had the cash for an sri (or lri lol)
sucks about the ebay turbo but at least you proved a point. wish i could start my build this weekend, i have about everything except software, but i know im gonna end up needing a lot more time then 2 or 3 days to get everything running


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bobsled)*

us 2.0 guys dont get as much hate or lack of interest as the 1.8t's in the fi forum


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bobsled)*

Bobsled.....if you want to get it together next weekend i would be more than happy to help all day sat and sunday afternoon....we will get it running, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif seriously man, pm me! im stuck wating on my new turbo along with some other silicone and stuff b4 i can even think of turning the key, id love to help in my downtime!
got my condenser and all ac lines removed this weekend, did a major cleanup on the pass side of the bay got rid of alot of bs fitted the mani, seriously the new usrt manifold i got was really well thought out, they used every possibile square mm of space, its a tight, but perfect fit, wait till you see a pic of the mani along with my chrome SPA valve cover...total Bling










_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 8:38 PM 8-3-2008_


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

yeah for the 2.0, sucks you went through two turbos, i can already tell mine is tstarting to go







will have it all ready for VAGKRAFT on the 17th and will hopefully be hittin up the dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 2.0t


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

why did you go with the longer runner manifold?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt. slo)*

after speaking with rob at usrt and doing some reasearch of my own I believe the longer than normal runners are more beifical for forced induction applications and should result in better torque over the showrter runners do some reasearch
on the text I do not fully understand the science myself but the whole Sri concept always interested me. I was initally going to buy the long runner INA. Is offering in his gb but the size and inlet location would have been an issue on my piping/ fmic setup. Thirdly I wanted to try something new and different. Forth, user is
known for
good quality products and this manifold looksto be very well made the fit andfinish are incredible along with beautiful welds, alot of thought went into this product. Plus I got a great deal with the waterfest pricing. The brushed finish will retail for 700 and fully polished 750. Let's just say I got a deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You will see more reasons as the build progresses alot of the things I am adding and doing kinds relay back to the mani... You will see when time progresses... Trust me


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

Yes those are quality manifolds and i have one myself, but its not from USRT....







.








you are more than welcome to check out my build thread in my signature below. feel free to comment. looks like yours is coming along nicely. good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by 2pt. slo at 8:14 AM 8-4-2008_


_Modified by 2pt. slo at 5:26 AM 8-5-2008_


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt. slo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt. slo* »_Yes those are quality manifolds and i have one myself







.
you are more than welcome to check out my build thread in my signature below. feel free to comment. looks like yours is coming along nicely. good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by 2pt. slo at 8:14 AM 8-4-2008_

awsome build man, if you dont mind me askig what did the cleaning, boring, assembly of the bottom end set you back, im wondering cuz i plan on doing pistons on stg 3 of my build...

oh yea and heres a taste of whats to come, i am saving almost 4 feet of piping on this setup!
unfornately the picture qulity is crap and does the setup no justice


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

whoa that thing looks a little crazy....does it even fit? can you close the hood like that?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt. slo)*

yes it scared me too when I saw of but there's 2 inches of clearance between plentim and hood!


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

it would look so much better if there was anyway you could tuck the plug wires and throttle cable away under the runners somehow.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (bobsled)*

I'm working on something I'm kinda glad I'll prob have till early next week till my t3/t4 gets here so I'll have some time to play with the wiring plus I still got the mess on the drivers side frame rail. Any suggestions to hide wiring along the frame?


_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 10:06 AM 8-5-2008_


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

How close is it to the radiator? And it looks like you had to trim the plastic part that covers the rad. I should be getting mine tomorrow. Looks good!


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Cgarcia)*

yea just a bit cuz im running bfi mounts i had to trim like 1/4 inch...how did you get one? rob told me all the inital 6 where sold


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

I think I bought the first one of the four that came back from waterfest, it just didnt ship right away waiting for another part.


----------



## VEEDUBmk3 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Cgarcia)*

this is going to be sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (VEEDUBmk3)*

no major updates to speak of, my Deka lightweight battery came , working on a simple mount for that, also i ordered some silicone, There where suppose to be 6 pieces, i payed for 6 pieves but only 1 showed up







...guess ill be maling a call later on......oh yea looks like the turbo will be here tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif having a really difficult time figuring out a layout for the turbo to ic side of the piping.......cant wait to get rid of these couplers!


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

question for all you turbo gurus, think it would be smart to run some 2 inch piping as aposed to the 2.5 on the drivers side (turbo to intercooler?) and leave the 3 feet from ic to tb 2.5.... Would reducing the size help reduce lag? I want avery neat looking Setup and the 2 inch will allow forflexibility plus I can get it welded nicely and toss all third ugly couplers!


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

pretty sure it will just make for a larger pressure drop once it enters the 2.5in pipe. but you probably wont even notice it because the intercooler itself will probably create a larger pressure drop. so there will be a little more lag then running all 2in pipe, but it really shouldnt make a noticable difference.
i was thinking about doing out an entire fluid flow energy problem for the setup i plan on running but im just too lazy. it would be pretty cool though cause you can figure out all your losses and optimize your setup based on that.


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (bobsled)*

i run 2.5 all around...just to let you know


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt. slo* »_i run 2.5 all around...just to let you know

me 2


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinmacd* »_

me 2

what are you 12?


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (bobsled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobsled* »_
what are you 12?

why would you post something like that??
not relevant at all...


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*

i was thinking about changing my 2.5 compressor to ic to 2in as well


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

im gonna be using 2" on a t3/t4 57 trim. itl either be really responsive or itl blow my couplers off...but i doubt that would happen at about 10psi


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (bobsled)*









Its finally here! Kinetics t3/t4 50 trim








Lets see how long it takes to get the car running, ill be back....


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

is that the .48? if so its the same one i got http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUBmk3 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (VEEDUBmk3)*

nice, wish i could afford a nice shiny new turbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (nab5126)*

yea well i couldnt afford a new accuator and mine just snapped , im literaly 40 min away from fireing it up and im stuck again


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

Be prepared to make torque faster than you can prepare for it








t3/t4 50trim+#30inj+4bar fpr = maxed out 263whp (on the inj of course). Have fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*

well, the car is sitting till i can find a WG. got a lead on one for tomorrow but it s expensive, i got about 20 min of work left to get the car up and running ::fingers crossed::


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_well, the car is sitting till i can find a WG. got a lead on one for tomorrow but it s expensive, i got about 20 min of work left to get the car up and running ::fingers crossed::

Well will you get that thing and put it back together!!!
FYI, come on now... it always takes 2-3 times as long as what you think


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
Well will you get that thing and put it back together!!!
FYI, come on now... it always takes 2-3 times as long as what you think









or 50 times...issue after issue today nothing is going my way my inital install had less problems!
for some reason the new turbo is not spooling







any ideas on what i could have hooked up wrong? i have a brand new actuator and it works 100%


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_
or 50 times...issue after issue today nothing is going my way my inital install had less problems!
for some reason the new turbo is not spooling







any ideas on what i could have hooked up wrong? i have a brand new actuator and it works 100%


compressor side mounted to exhaust mani and dp, and hot side connected to intake and intercooler piping ?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (elRey)*

its something to do with my wg


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_
or 50 times...issue after issue today nothing is going my way my inital install had less problems!
for some reason the new turbo is not spooling







any ideas on what i could have hooked up wrong? i have a brand new actuator and it works 100%

lets get some good pictures of your mani and turbo... 
Can you hear the turbo spooling???
You may have a leak between your turbo and T-body... somewhere


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you should try hooking up the wg to boost only, just to humor me.
i just remember hearing somewhere their not supposed to see vacuum at all


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bobsled)*

i did that just a loop from WG to turbo and even tried my mpc in the middle, it is getting more boost now but like i said i want to be easy on it for the first couple hundred miles cant afford another 600 turbo anytime soon....this one is only 80%percent payed for so far








i took it on the highway and its running smooth, think ill take it on the 20 mile drive to work tomorro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
more parts on the way next week, its not over










_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 1:23 PM 8-10-2008_


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

looking good get that baby spoolin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
dynoed the rocco again cant believ the results. still the stock block and saab turbo. go ABA go . push it to the limit.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

checked the WG swing valve, has a good seal when closed, couldnt find a boost leak either....
i know i must be missing something Obvious, just cant put my finger on it..


----------



## pedrosan (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Subscribed. This is some good motivation for starting my own turbo 8v build. Junkyard time! THink ill be looking for a volvo turbo or saab turbo.. Sound about right?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (pedrosan)*

fixed her








jus running off the gate at at 7psi and its runnig like a TOP!!!
gonna crank it up to 11-12 ish tomorrow 
the benifits of this manifold are visible now up top after a hard run
- no heatsoak manifold is away from the turbo and Ice cold








-above 5k rpms it really pulls more than my ebay turbo with stock mani did
hopefully next week the final piece to the puzzle will arive....we shall see!!!
still forgot to mention the best part even with this being my third turbo, brand new SRI South bend TZ clutch and everything that sits on the car right now I have spent.....
*$41.00 LESS THAN I WAS QUOTED BY KINETIC BACK IN APRIL FOR A STAGE 1 KIT SHIPPED TO MY DOOR! * I dont know about you but i think i made out pretty good! buying used parts where you can get away with them really help cut the costs!


_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 4:13 PM 8-12-2008_


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

hwat was your issue? how'd you fix it?


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_
*$41.00 LESS THAN I WAS QUOTED BY KINETIC BACK IN APRIL FOR A STAGE 1 KIT SHIPPED TO MY DOOR! * I dont know about you but i think i made out pretty good! buying used parts where you can get away with them really help cut the costs!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And more power than they could have offered








Looks good. Give us a dyno and 1/4 mile run when you settle in.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sgolf2000)*

well the little disc on the swingvalve was getting jammed sideways due to the angle of my rod/actuator.... i removed the turbo, aligned the rod and made a small extension piece with threaded rod and tried a new angle....worked out well....having some issues with my mbc, ordered a joe p, should be here thurs, slight setback but no biggie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

question, the spa valve cover i was going to use had these little half circle cutouts on the back lower lip pf the valve cover where it meets the block. i replaced the gasket, installed, idle for 5 min then oil leaking from these half circle cutouts. this is an a2 valve clver i believe are the older 8v gaskets different or something?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

due to some unexpected financial matters the rest of my update will be held off for 2 weeks but pretty much this is an overview of what i have done in the update:
kinetics Rotomaster t3/t4 ar 48 .50 trim
USRT's new Long runner intake
southbend tz series kevlar clutch(stg 2)
re-routed, shortened piping
Black couplers
Joe P MBC
Deka lightweight battery 15lbs
** spa valver cover awating install after new gasket arrives
there is more to come in 2.3 weeks when i get some more cash so stay tuned
Pics as of today, taken with my iphone, engine for some reason looks filthy in the pics, guess its just the sun glare








































hope you guys enjoy! i can honestly say i am very happy with the way things turned out, cant wait until the final piece of the puzzle comes in a couple of weeks


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

of corse another issue







my coolant gauge keeps fluxuating between all the way at the bottom to half over like 2 seconds at random times? do you think my cluster is bad or possibily the temp sensor and which sensor is coomant temp?


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

How did you get the intercooler in there?
I bought the same one and I am guessing it'll be a tight fit.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

actually theres quite a bit of room if you make a bracket and move the passangers side of the rad back about 1.25-1.50 inch then you cut the backside of the slants 9ude a dremel or small grinding wheel to sand/shape or if you loose your condenser id you dont mindnot having a/c, you can prob fiit an even wider IC back there or the same one with alot less triming. i didnt end up removing the condenser since i upgraded the LRI/turbo any questions dont hesitate to ask http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

cool stuff man... I just got my 2.0T running recently as well. just broke the motor in and waiting on a good tune now.... 
to the guy in bridgeport making 300+ whp, what fuel management are you running on?> would love to know more about your setup


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (illi)*

hes not running any management unless you call a 1 to 1 fpr management







ive seen the car a couple of times and met him b4.



_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 2:02 PM 8-17-2008_


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

You may have mentioned this already but where did you get the oil feed for the turbo from?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

atp 40 something dollars


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (illi)*

whattttt... stock obd1 chip 300 whp? not buying it!!!


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (illi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *illi* »_whattttt... stock obd1 chip 300 whp? not buying it!!! 

its true. seen the car. it is a beast. dont know much about it tho


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (illi)*

come throught to bpt and ill giv u a ride then you will "buy it"







except its not for sale LOL


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo81roc X-Flow* »_come throught to bpt and ill giv u a ride then you will "buy it"







except its not for sale LOL









Eugene??


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*

incredible...


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (illi)*

well just got a nice reality check http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
got to work this morning and my boss informed me that my 80 hour weeks that I have been working since April are going to be cut to 37.5 the state min for full time due to cutbacks







meaning my weekly incomeis going to be cut 66%








this
means that's all for now http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
no h20 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
no dyno at broke down this weekend comming http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
nice way to start a
week


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

ouch!!! that sucks dude.
Are u still going to Broke down?


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

can i take ur spot on the dyno


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

scraped together some change from the couch and turned in some bottles at stop & shop and came home with a 1995 obd1 2.0 motor that i got for a steal.........anyone think they have a clue of what i may be doing with that over the winter?











_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 11:08 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

WHAT!?!?!?
Is this project over?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_WHAT!?!?!?
Is this project over?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 6:43 PM 8-21-2008_


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*

yeah its me














oh wait u dont drink http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

dyno on sunday if all goes well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

all didnt go well...








o well theres always next time i want some dam numbers!!!


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

wut happend?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

some personal ish came up...


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

What's the average price of dynos up there?
I have a place down here that does 3 pulls with AFR readings for $75. Also a standard 15 minutes to tune between pulls. I think that's pretty dang good.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

thats good actually ive seen prices from 75-200 for 3 pulls in this area, http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif next wek my WRX will be back on the road so i can stop dalying the jetta, acquired very important piece today for the final stage of the motor project, my goals for this realistically 225 id be very happy, but the looks department of my car is lacking and when winter rolls arround il be able o start sanding, grinding and preping for a trip to the bodyshop for a respray and some sick azz wheels







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

You might consider giving it a go and painting the car yourself. I have rust repair I'm going to be doing this winter when I am driving the Jeep exclusively. During that time I'll be stripping it down all the way too. 
As long as you have a good size garage with at least 2 foot of space on either side of the car you'll be able to paint that car very well yourself.
In fact the paint at Autozone is VERY good and only $20 a Quart.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

na thats not for me, im just doing a factory windsor blue respray, love the color, or possibily audi denim blue if i can come up with extra $$


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

heres a couple pics, i repainted the pipes and valvecover, looks kinda greeninsh in the pics but i assure you its cast iorn grey, donsent complment the bay as nicely as i thought but its onmy temporary im getting Rid of all the piping very shortly for something new and hope to only have to run 3-6 inches of charge piping total! so stay tuned


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (nab5126)*

oh snap!.... a vw?


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgolf2000* »_oh snap!.... a vw?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks REALLY good!


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

thanks guys appreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

very nice man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*

anyone got some recommendations for an exhaust thats like decent and not too expensive, dont care if its aluminized, just must be 2.5


----------



## 97mk3jetta (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

autotech is 2.5 and is $400. i have it on my jetta and love it


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

find a used tt stainless


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

You might actually be able to have a local muffler shop bend up some 2.5 for cheaper than buying and shipping via internet.
The only issue would be finding a muffler you like.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

magnaflow muffler and cat, custom bent 2.5 pipes. turn down. good to go


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

kinda expensive but i have the Jetex SS 2.5in exhause and i love it. its so so quiet until i get on it.







sounds stock until the wastegate opens


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*

id LOVE a jetex but thats little out of my budget at the moment, quiet with a light rumble is key


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

i got 2.5" stainless techtonics, sounds nice, looks like it should hold up for quite some time...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (illi)*

Techtonics FTMFW!









(click me)


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yea, i think thats what i may be going with i have a used mk2 tt alum. 2 1/4 on there now and its not holding up well cuz of the way it was cut when removed from prevous car, hopefully i can pick up a new one over the winter


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

Well looks like this is going to be all for this year guys!
*Just wanted to give all you guys a big thanks for helping through my turbo project right from the very beginning with all my stupid questions until now!* I went from not even knowing what Trim menant to gaining a wealth of knowlage to help now and in the future.
Stay tuned cuz i am in no way done, Got my wrx back on the road as a daily so in a month or so after the seasons over the jetta is comming off the road for some big things
some of my plans include
-A Sick Air/Water Intercooler setup
-fully built obd1 head with +1 valves
-head spacer
-440 c2 tune 
-some much needed body upgrades along with some paint work and shaved goodies
-new seats

hopefully completed for april 2009









THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE! COULDNT HAVE DONE IT WITHOUT YOU GUYS!!








when i got her back in april..dam has the car come a long way










_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 7:35 PM 9-13-2008_


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

well its time for some new upgrades and such.....hoping to hit 20 psi on a budget







got about 70% of the parts i need so i will be positing pics shortly when parts start comming in
plans include:
AWIC setup
get rid of or hide most of the IC piping
converting from internal to external WG
New(used) engine from a 2001 cabrio aba with 35k
apr studs and spacer
full maintanace parts replacement on the new motor
c2 42 chip and injectors
clean up the bay, delete some ish,hide wireing, not shave
new rare valve cover
new valve seals and lifters and a very slight port and polish, deck head, hot tank
repaint the block

all this for under $1500?...... yes!









_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 7:47 AM 11-2-2008_


_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 8:26 AM 11-2-2008_


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

wont an AWIC setup be kinda tough with a PS throttle body?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

no, i planned for it on the ps with the passanger side if all goes well the awic ive picked out wont really be too visable in the location ive planned for it if not i got a secont plan but the piping will not be hiden but still be neat


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

got a little work done this weekend, stripped the motor down, pulled the head, cpuld have gotten away just bolting this thing in as is it looked soo clean internally but i need the headspacer
also sanded down the pealing paint on the block (very miniman compared to my current motor with 192k) and painted it a nice gloss black as soon as the parts arrive from mjm head is going off to the machine shop for a valve job, new lifters, valve seals, and such. Was toying with the idea of a port and polish but i dont believe ill see any real gains to justify the cost so Ill probably pass on that, when i get payed this week, ill be ordering a bottom end full gasket kit, waterpump, t stat and some new belts. as i sad this will be done nowhere as quick as my inital install mostly due to the fact that im only doing work as the money comes in ..












_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 9:11 PM 11-3-2008_


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Good work Mark! Looking very good.


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WindsorJetta8v* »_ Was toying with the idea of a port and polish but i dont believe ill see any real gains to justify the cost so Ill probably pass on that, 

whoa...you will see pretty significant gains. i believe you need to talk to your engine shop about this and how much it infact will help you.. if you want to ship your head out this way to justice racing we could probably find you a good amount more hp. Good work on the build man i enjoy your thread very much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but again costs vs. gains on a car like this is hard to justify
_Modified by 2pt. slo at 10:40 AM 11-4-2008_


_Modified by 2pt. slo at 10:42 AM 11-4-2008_


----------



## scallscud (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*

awesome build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (scallscud)*

anyone have any suggestions? cant take the car off the road till i get a replacement clutch master cyl for my daily and want to make shure im not making the prob worse by driving it...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4107673


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

freshly rebuilt head with 3 angle VJ and mild pnp on the way to me friday!


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

nice work, i'm liking where this is going. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (Curt_pnw)*

well, wanted to add something else to compliment the polished manifold and other polished items going in the bay, so i origionally bought a g60 valve cover and planned to polish it, i really wanted something different and rarer like a moroso or raid or??? valve cover but they are always sold 10 seconds after they posted, then someone posted up this beauty from the mid 1980's, no pic sight unseen, but it was well worth the risk of not seeing it, it is polished as you can see, well halfway done, but i plan on fully polishing it and adding another little touch.
the only thing that kind upsets me is the PO machined the Claudes Buggies logo off it







but i found someone that might be able to machine it back on almost 100% perfect since the aluminum is over 1/4 inch thick <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> 











_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 11:02 PM 12-27-2008_


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

so sick. Love the cover.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

got the head today took a couple of pics of everything painted but looks like crap, hopefully i can borrow a real digi cam when i start workin on the bay and swapping engines









heres a lil sumthin


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

loving the valve cover http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt. slo* »_loving the valve cover http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2, it looks badass.
Where is it from?


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Jay-Bee)*

Its an old Claudes Buggies valve cover. a lot of the older 8v's had some different aftermarket valve covers to choose from.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*

anyone have an aba 440cc c2 chip they would like to sell had one all lined up for thelast 3 weeks but the guy sold it to someone else
For an extra 5 bucks over our agreed price








Also what online fuel pumps should I consider and
How do I go about wiring it up?


----------



## knwledgebase (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

i have a c2 chip 42lb vs. from a little over 2 yrs ago. still in ecu let me know


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (knwledgebase)*

pmed!!



_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 1:09 PM 11-20-2008_


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

just installed my walbro inline pump, got the harness from USRT aswell. Very easy install expecially if you buy the harness and kit that go with it. here are some links. Oh and i have perfect fuel at 20psi. with the 440 program.








Fuel Pump
Harness


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*

nice i think thats prolly the most cost effective way to go, got a long way to go till i can get there ...still about 800$ shy fund wise of finishing thisof finishing this project how i want so hopefully within 2 months ill be up and running


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

motor is fully assembled mabye ill get some pics up tomorrow, finally got a weekend off, hopefully i can finish washing out the bay and work on cleaning up the harness a bit


----------



## frostythesnowguy (Nov 28, 2008)

looks great bro, i like them rims you got, real purddy. 400 hp vr's are over rated anyways ha ha


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (frostythesnowguy)*

thanks man

well i came to the conclusion today the bay shaving/hiding of the harness just isnt going to happen to me. i have been talking to a couple of people who have done it, attempted to do it, or have failed, and also gave a crack at some simple leingthing on my block harness, and ive come to the couclusion, i just do not have the patience to do what i origionally planned, and put some more focus on completing the rest of the project


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

well sorry for the lack of updates if anyone still has been following my build, but i finally got a real digi cam so there will b more to follow, motor should be going back in this weekend, enjoy!








valve cover done








my awic resivor thanks to Bulldogger72 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








cleaned up the left side of the bay and started hiding some of the wiring along with removing 11 years of grime








cleaned and painted trans








new engine almost completed and ready to go back in!


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

very nice good sir. i like the the way that valve cover turned out. Switching up to an Air to water? looks like a lot of fun


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (2pt. slo)*

coming along very nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

looking good Mark cant wait to see it done let me know if you need some technical help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

should have this up and running soon just waiting parts, if anyone has a vr MAF housing for sale LMK ASAP the one i had is cracked and cannot be used


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: 2.0t version 1.1 (WindsorJetta8v)*

well some parts have come in , this will give you an idea how im running my intercooler setup until i get the piping made out of aluminum over the spring



















_Modified by WindsorJetta8v at 2:27 AM 12-23-2008_


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: 2.0t version 1.1 (WindsorJetta8v)*

thats sweet so little piping


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: 2.0t version 1.1 (nab5126)*

Slight possibility I may
Startht
The car up tomorrow for the 1st time if I can finish up everything to ight and
Tomorro


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

well the motor is 99% done will be ready to start tonight i hope!


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

hmmm nice build man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (Murdoch)*

Well the car made it out of the garage on its own power and runs super smooth lifter noise was gone in about 45 min of ideling!, no leaks,, nothing not even a CEL
















still got alot of cleaning up and stuff but you get the basic idea....


----------



## Brass Monkey013 (Aug 21, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

dude im so happy it all worked, im looking for that pump for u right now, i cant wait til we start workin to fix my 2.0T


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

looks awesome man


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

Looks great. Where did you put the ic radiator, fan & pump?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

Ic radiator is a 3o row mocal for now in fornt of the radiator, well have to see how that works for now when the warmer weather comes, i may upgrade to a larger, but i wanted to keep it out of sight if possibile. for the pump i was using a vr afterun pump but i have allready bought 2 bad ones so i may now either go with a small electronic pump from summitt , a marine bilge pump or a cobra unit if i have the $$......well see


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

i found this idk if the guy still has it or not 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4164858


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (mk2 2.0 gti)*

I think I'm Gunna try a 10$ bildge pump from Walmart. I dunno if wanna chance it on a third vr6 pump


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

yea tru , ugh 530am and i still havent gone to sleep yet haha, i wish i could find the parts i need to do my swap :/ its funny bc when i got the $$ i cant find what i need , *when ru going up to the guy in Durham?*


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (mk2 2.0 gti)*

I dunno I really wanna pickup that leather so that will set me back 2 weeks or so


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

u think while my car is at ur house we can maybe try and wire up my leathers i just got , i rly want to hav the heat part working that would b so nice


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (mk2 2.0 gti)*

I suck at wiring I had to have my friend wire the awic pump in my car but if u know how go ahead


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

well ive run across my first problem, when i get on it a bit and hit 5 psi i all of a sudden get this like air wooshing noise with a clicking sound, and the car makes no more power. Im thinking this has something to do with the new tial waistgate. i have switched frointernal to external, i bought the gate off the text and it was supposedly brand new(shure looked it) and supposedly had a 9psi spring ( didnt actually see it yet) I do not have the dumptube hooked up yet so its just venting under the hood







anyone have any ideas what to check first? i have never had an issue like this so im kinda clueless and need help!


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

is there anyway the wg could be backwards or hooked up backwards?? not really familiar with them but throwin it out there


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

there is special sealing ring that went on the bottom right? that piece is very important


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

yes its there


----------



## Cgarcia (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

Because of the air noise, I'd say it's something to do with the diverter valve.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (Cgarcia)*

my wastegate came with a 5lb spring. make sure you have the side port hooked up to the compressor and the top vented to nothing


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (sgolf2000)*

thanks for the suggestions! i really appreciate the help! this one has really got me stumpped cuz i cant isolate the problem at all








for some reason im leaning towards the turbo or waistgate but if it where a big leak to cause a loss of power this large id like have to see it somewhere


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

do a pres test


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

look at the pics he has almost no pipes, he would hav to hav a huge tear in one of the brand new couplers he just bought in the 1ft between the turbo and TB to hav a leak , i deff think its something else


----------



## turbo81roc X-Flow (Mar 19, 2005)

best thing u can do is rule things out 1 at a time u cant diag a car from a comp. screen


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (turbo81roc X-Flow)*

very tru , but from my POV ive been ther and seen the car it has to b something stupid that he over looked


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (mk2 2.0 gti)*

allready tried a pressure test, no leaks whatsoever. It probably is something stupid ive overlooked, thoes are always the big isues with me


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

any luck marc?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (mk2 2.0 gti)*

no


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

wastegate stuck open by chance?


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (bulldogger72)*

na ive tested it with a compressor, i think i may have the incorrect gasket, im gunna pullit out when i have some time and give it a chance


----------



## blurplegti (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

Its really hard to say without seeing it, the one thing you have to do is a pressure test. You can make a ghetto one from pvc pipe from a hardware store. Make it fit where the maf is and to where you can connect a air line and a valve so you can SLOWLY open it to check for leaks


----------



## toothbrush (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (blurplegti)*

WOW mark, i can't believe i haven't stopped by to check this out. looking really nice dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (toothbrush)*

when u going to b around , i gotta come by and start taking my motor apart, and check out ur car c if we can figure this out


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

Come by today at 1 or so


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

think i got everything figured out, hoping to make a trip to the jy to find parts for other areas of this project today!!


----------

